# Suspended ceilings



## Mastercraftsmen (Jul 22, 2007)

What is the price per square foot labor only to hang suspended ceilings. Average.


----------



## jproffer (Feb 19, 2005)

$50....'cause I don't like doing it.....BUT..for $50 a sq. ft, I can be persuaded.:jester:

Prices found on internet forums, as has been said only about 1000 times before, are useless. How fast can YOU put it up? How much do YOU need to make (as a company) per hour? Divide it out, add a fudge factor, add a "I don't like doing it" factor, add anything you want, it's YOUR price...but if you add too much (as I have, intentionally) you won't get the job.

Dup. Posting Here


----------



## jproffer (Feb 19, 2005)

I hope your other 4 posts (besides the two I've found) aren't the same thing. There's no reason to post the same thing in many places. People (for the most part) will see it, if it's in their specialty or if it's in "general disc."

See This Thread.


----------



## Luke (Nov 8, 2006)

*Suspended Ceilings*

Do yourself a favor and hook up with a local commercial acoustical ceiling/drywall contractor and have them price and do the job. Typically, they have such great purchasing power and can supply and install the ceiling at just about what it would cost you to purchase the materials only. I haven't touched a ceiling in over ten years - no matter how small. Prices vary from region to region and of course all residential ceiling installations are unique due to ductwork drops, pipes, bulkheads, etc. but for a standard 2'x2' grid and tegular Armstrong Minaboard tile we pay around $ 3.50 per square foot installed in residential projects. Add $1.00 per square foot for Fineline grid. Tile prices are all over the place.....almost as many choices as ceramic tile.


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

Please do not double post!


----------



## matteylad1 (Oct 25, 2007)

*ceiling*

here in jersey c.i they pay about £5 per m2. £6 with shadow battern. thats about 10 of your bucks:thumbsup:


----------

